# Rear View Camera



## trakweb

On my previous motorhome I had a Camos two camera system ie back and down, which I found terrific whilst driving to allow a rear view. Now I have a Toskana Exclusive I have inherited the Blaupunkt Travel Pilot 500 which is only operable in reverse and also is not particularly secure on the fitting and sometimes works and sometimes doesn't.
Do I have any options ie by using the existing cable and changing the camera for a two position heated job in place of the Waeco and the monitor? Would be great to have one attached where the obsolete rear view mirror sits.
Or do I have to consider biting the bullet and reinstalling the lot?


----------



## ConradA

Hi Trakweb

You'll need to look at the cable ends of your camera system to find out compatibility. You're not likely to swap it for a Waeco system without replacing the lot as the new ones have quite different connectors (they screw on). You may be able to change for another brand though. It's not necessarily a bad thing to change for a new kit though as if you go to a Dometic Motorhome Centre (such as us) you get a 3 year guarantee on the system.

We sometimes fit the monitor where the rear view mirror goes and it works really well for some people. Whether we can fit it or not depends on what the monitor is to be mounted to and if there is somewhere for the cable to go in the roof lining. 
One thing that can be a bit odd to get used to when the monitor is mounted in this way is how close the screen is to your face. When you're switching your view from the road to the screen (especially in low light), it can be a bit much on your eyes with the focus change. However we actually have an older Waeco system installed on our works van like this and find it suits us fine.

If you like the twin lens previously have a look at the Waeco RVS594 or RVS794. We recently fitted a RVS794 to a Hymer B774 A class - have a look at out blog entry about it http://conrad-anderson.co.uk/blog/?p=373

Hope that helps.
Naomi


----------



## ConradA

One other thing I realised, if the original camera system is a Waeco (but with the older style connectors). There are cable adaptors to make them compatible with the new kits. I was a bit unclear on which brand you had as you mentioned Waeco & Blaupunkt Travel Pilot 500. Do you have a Waeco camera wired in to your satnav?

Sorry if i was being dim!


----------



## trakweb

Yes e camera is waeco circa September 2010 married to a trackpilotm 500


----------



## ConradA

Hmm then you may well be ok not to change the cable, it will depend on the model of camera to be certain. 

If you want to use a twin lens camera it would be best not to use the nav screen any more as you won't be able to see the narrow angle lens (like the rearview mirror view) without manually overriding. Obviously this will mean having more than one screen on your dash so you need a roomy dash for this to work without it being too cluttered.

You'll need the CAM44 twin lens camera, an M5 or M7 monitor, and a couple of adaptors (which ones depends on the model of camera you have). If you check the camera (should be a label underneath) for the model I'll be able to tell you for sure. 

If you dont want to take the plunge just yet you might like to know though that you should be able to add a manual override rocker switch so that you can use the existing camera with nav screen when in a forward gear. That would only take us about 30 mins to an hour to wire in. 
Hope this helps!


----------

